# BSD or Linux (live) distro search (for cool pics:))



## nekoexmachina (Mar 2, 2011)

There was some live distro, I've seen it about a year or two ago. It had the excellent collection of wpprs with 2D primitive two-color graphics monkeys. On one of the wpprs there was a text like 'Don't hack my server, I'm celebrating Christmas! You should now, too' or like that. 

Anyone recognizes it?


----------

